# Best wax for Sparkling Graphite



## Mando3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I just got myself my first BMW and couldn't be happier, but it needs some TLC on the exterior paint, no scratches or damage, it just looks like it has been a long time since it got a good wax/polish.

Should I clay first? Or wax a couple of weekends and then Clay? What kind of wax do you recommend? Should I go for a wax for black paint, to get that wet look or a regular wax? car color is Sparkling Graphite Metallic

I tried to search but didn’t find anything specific for that paint.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Clay the car to start there is lots of contaminants on the paint from the factory and transportation. As for a good wax for your color...it really doesn't matter what the color is when it comes to wax. Some of a deep gloss or matted shine. 

My preference is Poorboys World, Nattys Red. Has a real deep wet looking shine.

That said any good paste wax and there are many on the market will do a good job applies with any regular bases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats with the new car.

1 - you should clay the entire vehicle, you will be surprised how much contamination will come off of it. I highly recommend this Nano clay towel. It makes decontamination a breeze.

http://www.3dproducts.com/HD-Nano-Prep-with-HD-Touch.html?a_aid=8013

2 - as a general rule, you would want to polish the paint once it is decontaminated.

Polishing is what really gives the paint that wonderful look. I'd suggest HD POLISH. It is an excellent polish that is very easy to use both by hand or a machine.

http://www.3dproducts.com/HD-Advanced-Polish.html?a_aid=8013

To protect the finish try HD POXY - you will love the gloss

http://www.3dproducts.com/HD-Poxy.html?a_aid=8013

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask me.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are 2 recent examples of what the HD line provides :thumbup:


P1050303 by thomasdekany, on Flickr


P1090418 by thomasdekany, on Flickr


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

If you're looking for a basic wax BMW has the High Performance Hard Wax (found HERE) as well as the Natural Care Car Wax (found HERE). Both would give your E90 a beautiful coat.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Mando3 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got myself my first BMW and couldn't be happier, but it needs some TLC on the exterior paint, no scratches or damage, it just looks like it has been a long time since it got a good wax/polish.
> 
> ...


Yeah, clay first, you see the cleaner the paint is, the better any sealant/wax will bond and last.

I think you will want a polymer sealant, because not only does it last WAY longer, it also provides better UV protection, and you live in SA.

I presently have the aforementioned Poxy on my car, it's great stuff, and as I understand it, just one coat is what you want, and very little product at a time. It is a sealant, but with a wax element to it. It sheds water well, but I have other waxes that "bead" more. (Sealants tend to "stream" more, at least for all the ones I have). I would almost say Poxy is TOO easy, esp because I'm "not allowed" to put more than one coat (a bad thing for an enthusiast)?

For other sealants, I only have a couple of Meg's things, so I just ordered some Menzerna Powerlock. I did some reading about it versus BFWD, and Wolfgang, but this stuff seemed to be of the best value. Now I will free free to spend more time with more coats in the future, if I want to be more masochistic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Ilovemycar said:


> Yeah, clay first, you see the cleaner the paint is, the better any sealant/wax will bond and last.
> 
> I think you will want a polymer sealant, because not only does it last WAY longer, it also provides better UV protection, and you live in SA.
> 
> ...


You can layer POXY all you want.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can layer POXY all you want.


OK, cool. Every version of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

yes.......


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yes.......


Thanks! OK, next time.

This now leads me to ask, does it play well with other brands of wax toppers? TIA. BTW, I know my version is older, but I honestly don't know which version it is (there are like 4 by now or something?).


----------



## Mando3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers!! I’m glad there is this kind of forums where we can help each other

AS per your suggestions I will clay the car first, then use a sealant, never tried one and I’m going to give it a chance. 
I might look into the BMW products too. 

By the way, what other products do you guys think it’s a MUST to buy?, I’ve read that 303 protectant is really useful to clean the interior and I’m going to start building up my set of care products, what others do you think I should always have in my garage?


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

MUST changes with every person; climate, habits, value, preferences, importance of ease, importance of durability, brand loyalty, yada yada. 

303 doesn't clean, it protects against UV, and generally speaking, it is widely used, but there are a few who think it's a crock. I use it on exterior trim time to time, and sometimes the seals at the doors too. I personally wouldn't use it in my BMW interior, though I have in my beater truck. I tend towards distilled water sprayed into the nappiest MF towel I have, and just wipe down. Only occasionally, I use some ONR dilution (it's one of most multipurpose things I have, even household things, besides clay lube, wash, drying lube, QD, and more), when my non porous things are grimier than usual. I have some 1Z cockpit cleaner on the way after a recent thread here, but that's more out of boredom I guess. I like Klasse AIO for cleaning exterior plastics. You just need to read up more, check out dedicated sites, they will have ALL of this kind of thing already sticikied, bunch of guides, as you can imagine how many times these kinds of things have been asked.

BTW, after your coat(s) of sealant has cured, you can top off with wax if you like that look, as well having a sacrificial barrier. Always sealant first though. Wax will die in a matter of weeks, sealant a matter of months. 

Ok some must haves, again depending who you ask, are foam gun (check out quick release attachments too), perhaps a grit guard, and IMO, a craftsman fire hose nozzle for like $17ish.  Decent fluffy mitt (more variation than you'd guess), more MF towels than you can shake a stick at. I dunno. Keep some cleaner (like ONR) and MF in the trunk for emergency bird bombs.


----------



## Mando3 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will make sure to get enough basic supplies (MF and the thing to dry that I always forget the name). 

I have access to a water pressure car wash, where I can wash the car, so, that helps; I just wanted to get info on the claying/waxing/sealant part.

Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Mando3 said:


> Thanks for all your answers!! I'm glad there is this kind of forums where we can help each other
> 
> AS per your suggestions I will clay the car first, then use a sealant, never tried one and I'm going to give it a chance.
> I might look into the BMW products too.
> ...


I'd suggest 2 products to have for the interior.

An all purpose cleaner

1 - http://www.autopia-store.org/APC-All-Purpose-Cleaner.html?a_aid=8013

An initial deep cleaning would be my suggestion followed by

Liquid leather

2 - http://www.autopia-store.org/Liquid-Leather.html

This cleaner/conditioner is the only product you'd need to maintain the interior. Keeps the seats nice and soft. Smells great too! Dries to touch.

PS: the APC can also be used for wheels, tires, wheel wells, engine bays etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Ilovemycar said:


> Thanks! OK, next time.
> 
> This now leads me to ask, does it play well with other brands of wax toppers? TIA. BTW, I know my version is older, but I honestly don't know which version it is (there are like 4 by now or something?).


Yes you can top it off with spray waxes.

The owner of 3D is always improving the product line. We give him feedback, he goes to work


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

OP- this is a new to you car, correct? A 2006? so it has unknown paint condition now?

I suspect there may be quite a bit of swirling in the clearcoat...how does the SURFACE of the paint look when you get down and look at it on an angle?

Anyway, just recognize that you may need some polish/paint correction (not just claybar and wax/sealant) to get it to 'pop'.

Do recognize that sponsors are here to sell their products....

In terms of what to have around.

I use 303 for rubber and trim. 
Bug/Tar remover for spots that need it.
Lexol cleaner and conditioner
Glass Cleaner

Then I have 5 or 6 materials for removing scratches, swirls and then polishing. WHAT i use is not as important as just DOING it. Compound, light compound, 'swirl remover', Menzerna polishes, etc

A couple of detailing sprays

Two wipe on. one-shot sealants. 

Metal polish

Some zaino stuff, some waxes.

In terms of what you will want, collect what works for you as you go along- maybe get a car care kit first? covers your bases and you can build from there.

A


----------



## Mando3 (Jul 11, 2012)

ard said:


> OP- this is a new to you car, correct? A 2006? so it has unknown paint condition now?
> 
> I suspect there may be quite a bit of swirling in the clearcoat...how does the SURFACE of the paint look when you get down and look at it on an angle?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply,

So, here is what I did
***8226;	I washed the car 
***8226;	Clay the car with meguiars clay 
***8226;	Applied Bmw high performance wax.

As you said, that was NOT enough, the paint state is rough on the hood, roof and top of the trunk, the sides are just fine and came up great with what I did, I think is because Texas hot weather, in the summer the top exposed parts of the car will become really hot

So, what do you think? What should I do? The paint does not look bad or damaged, it just feels rough to the touch, probably nobody will notice but I do, and I am really picky heheheheh.

I***8217;ve been reading and Cquartz claims to have NANO technology which in ***8220;theory***8221; will fill the imperfections on the paint and give you a smooth surface. What do you think about that?

I***8217;m committed to fix this paint, suggestions??!!

edit:
I did pick 303 protectant, luxol and glass cleaner as well, also got some meguiars natural look interior cleaner, which I liked a lot.


----------

